# Fitting 993 Calipers to MK4 With 12.3" Rotors



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys, so I recently scored these big ass 993 calipers for 150$ for the pair, with pads! 




























And I want to put them on this:










My MK4 GLI, with 12.3" front calipers, and stainless steel lines already.

So I obviously need some caliper brackets. However, I am doubting that the run of the mill caliper brackets, typically used for boxter calipers will work. Like these:

Won't Work Right?

So where do I get the adapters I need? I would really like the keep the rotors as they are quality Zimmerman ones, and were purchased only a year ago. But if it is totally necessary I could upgrade to a larger size. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The first issue I see is those calipers are for a trailing not leading set up.

They would work if you can find brackets but would have pad taper problems.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

greyhare said:


> The first issue I see is those calipers are for a trailing not leading set up.
> 
> They would work if you can find brackets but would have pad taper problems.


Could you explain this a bit more?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.apracing.com/info/info.asp?section=Caliper+Handing_109

http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/faqs.shtml#13


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

greyhare said:


> http://www.apracing.com/info/info.asp?section=Caliper+Handing_109
> 
> http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/faqs.shtml#13


Thanks! Well I will still be doing the upgrade. Will have to watch my pads though. 

So the issue of adapters still exists


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

greyhare said:


> http://www.apracing.com/info/info.asp?section=Caliper+Handing_109
> 
> http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/faqs.shtml#13


Also, I can unbolt my crossover lines and bleedre nipples to make it correct


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

There is a guy who makes adapters out of Toronto I want to say but his name/email is slipping me, I can search through my emails from a while back and probably find his contact info. He was going to fab me up a set for somewhere around 150 I want to say but those would allow the porsche brakes to mate right up.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

jagt21VR6 said:


> There is a guy who makes adapters out of Toronto I want to say but his name/email is slipping me, I can search through my emails from a while back and probably find his contact info. He was going to fab me up a set for somewhere around 150 I want to say but those would allow the porsche brakes to mate right up.


If you could get me his email it would be amazing! I just tried to PM you but your box is full. I'd love to get in contact with him if I could:thumbup:


----------



## jagt21VR6 (Jun 2, 2005)

yea didnt even realize it was full just deleted a bunch...I will look tonight or this weekend for the email and let you know


----------

